# Emil Werstler / PRS Bass



## themike (May 6, 2011)

Emil threw up a few teaser shots online but I asked him to text me some good photos for the SS.ORG crew since you guys are always backing him 






















I don't know much of the specs for it other than its a private stock construction and the neck is a super crazy looking birdseye burl maple. 
Since he is playing bass full time for Chimaira now he will be getting basses
to use for the upcoming touring cycle.


----------



## nostealbucket (May 6, 2011)

Not a fan of the finish  .. but that neck is awesome


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 6, 2011)

nostealbucket said:


> Not a fan of the finish  .. but that neck is awesome



Everything about that is sweet except for the flat sparklyish silver. I bet it looks sweeter in person.


----------



## themike (May 6, 2011)

Its a loaner bass from them for an upcoming mini tour - chances are he will have something catered to him specifically in the upcoming months, but on short notce I'd say it'll hold him over


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 6, 2011)

If that doesn't have the awful PRS preamp, that will be a dramatic improvement over previous PRS basses of yore.


----------



## themike (May 6, 2011)

TemjinStrife said:


> If that doesn't have the awful PRS preamp, that will be a dramatic improvement over previous PRS basses of yore.



Im almost positive it was scrapped back when they got rid of the production model of their CE-basses. They'd be insane to put that in their private stock basses


----------



## TemjinStrife (May 6, 2011)

I think they've offered their basses as Private Stock only for the past decade and a half, if not more. Probably because the preamp they used in the initial models was, to put it gently, a piece of shit. The basses felt nice, but had output problems and weren't anything special tonally to justify the Fodera-esque price tag. This one looks like it's a Jazz setup with either two volumes or volume/blend and a passive tone.


----------



## yingmin (May 9, 2011)

I was pretty stunned when I looked at the body. To take a highly figured neck with elaborate inlays and throw it on what looks like it could just as easily be a low-end Ibanez body was a pretty curious choice, but if that's what he wants, then whatever.


----------



## themike (May 9, 2011)

yingmin said:


> To take a highly figured neck with elaborate inlays and throw it on what looks like it could just as easily be a low-end Ibanez body was a pretty curious choice, but if that's what he wants, then whatever.


 




th3m1ke said:


> Its a loaner bass from them for an upcoming mini tour - chances are he will have something catered to him specifically in the upcoming months, but on short notce I'd say it'll hold him over


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 10, 2011)




----------



## signalgrey (May 10, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


>


yes....maam


----------



## Static (May 10, 2011)

The silver is kind of boring but really digging the neck.



vampiregenocide said:


>



Dayam.......


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (May 10, 2011)

Daat neck.


----------



## Encephalon5 (May 10, 2011)

I find it hilarious how talented of a guitarist Emil is, and he's going to be playing bass for Chimaira. I love Chimaira, but it's such an odd juxtaposition.


----------

